# Solved: Burning a Data Disc with WMP out of order



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

Tried searching forums first but couldn't find anything specific on this subject.

When burning a Data Disc via Windows Media Player the tracks are all out of order, I set them up a certain way but when they are burnt to CD-R they are all out of order! Very Frustrating! Anyway to fix this issue? I hope I don't have to rename each and ever one of them..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Are these Mp3 files or some other format?

What's your naming convention, give a few examples of filenames.


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

yes all are mp3 files, I updated OP with pics


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Unfortunately almost all burning software is going to burn the files in the same order as they appear in Windows Explorer, so the only way around it is to rename the files with 01-, 02- at the beginning of the filename, a bulk renamer program might help. The only program that I know will do this without renaming is Acoustica MP3 CD Burner but it's not free.

Check some of these sites for some other ideas http://www.google.com/search?q=mp3+...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

I have acoustica, how do I sort to what I want?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

http://www.acoustica.com/mp3-cd-bur...st.swf&tn=How To Reorder or Arrange Your Song

http://www.acoustica.com/mp3-cd-bur...o_Burn_An_MP3_CD.swf&tn=How To Burn An MP3 CD


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

stantley said:


> http://www.acoustica.com/mp3-cd-bur...st.swf&tn=How To Reorder or Arrange Your Song
> 
> http://www.acoustica.com/mp3-cd-bur...o_Burn_An_MP3_CD.swf&tn=How To Burn An MP3 CD


so basically I have to rename them all.. sigh..


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

tund said:


> so basically I have to rename them all.. sigh..


No, you shouldn't have to.

I haven't used Acoustica in a long time so I downloaded, installed it and it worked fine for me. I had an .m3u playlist that I dropped into the Acoustica song list window, it kept the same order and when I burned an Mp3 CD it also kept the same order. I then tried it with a WMP .wpl playlist and it worked fine.

If you have the music you want to burn in a WMP playlist, save it as a .wpl file and then drag-and-drop that file into the Acoustica song list window, it should preserve the order.


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

stantley said:


> No, you shouldn't have to.
> 
> I haven't used Acoustica in a long time so I downloaded, installed it and it worked fine for me. I had an .m3u playlist that I dropped into the Acoustica song list window, it kept the same order and when I burned an Mp3 CD it also kept the same order. I then tried it with a WMP .wpl playlist and it worked fine.
> 
> If you have the music you want to burn in a WMP playlist, save it as a .wpl file and then drag-and-drop that file into the Acoustica song list window, it should preserve the order.


Have you tested it out in car stereos?


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

tund said:


> Have you tested it out in car stereos?


I don't know anyone with an Mp3-CD player in their car, but I did test it with WMP, Winamp and Musicmatch and it works fine.


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

stantley said:


> I don't know anyone with an Mp3-CD player in their car, but I did test it with WMP, Winamp and Musicmatch and it works fine.


aren't all standard modern cd players able to play mp3 cd's a.k.a data discs? Hence the mp3,wma,etc labels on all modern car stereos, my dilemma is.. whenever i burn a data disc via wmp and play it in my car stereo it is never in the order i listed.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Did you try an Mp3 CD burned with Acoustica?


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

stantley said:


> Did you try an Mp3 CD burned with Acoustica?


I am burning now, looks promising, I will try the cd out tomorrow.


----------



## tund (Aug 22, 2010)

haven't gotten a chance to try it out in a car stereo yet but it looks like it works on my pc so hoping it works in the car, gonna mark this as solved, acoustica rocks thxs for the pro tip stantley


----------

